# Problemi con configurazione fglrx (driver ati proprietari)

## Climber

Ho un laptop HP serie Pavilion dv6 con due schede video (una intel integrata e una ati HD serie 5).

Ho installato gli ati-drivers

```

eix ati-driver

[I] x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  

        (legacy)        13.1_pre897^td

        (1)     13.1^td 13.4^td ~13.6_beta^td

        {{debug disable-watermark kernel_linux +modules multilib pax_kernel qt4 static-libs}}

     Installed versions:  13.4(1)^td(16:19:12 07/01/13)(kernel_linux modules multilib qt4 -debug -disable-watermark -pax_kernel -static-libs)

     Homepage:            http://www.amd.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for Radeon Evergreen (HD5000 Series) and newer chipsets

```

Sto seguendo questa guida per configurare fglrx http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fglrx ma quando vado a disabilitare l'opzione del kernel (attualmente abilitata)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>     Graphics support  --->
> ...

 

mi sparisce l'opzione (a causa delle dipendenze)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>     Graphics support  --->
> ...

 

opzione fondamentale per avviare il pc (parte prima la scheda intel e poi si sceglie se passare alla ati). Dico che è fondamentale perché riavviando il pc non parte la grafica e facendo startx mi dice che manca quel modulo del kernel.

Se può interessare, da DRI support dipende anche l'opzione

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>     Graphics support  --->
> ...

 

ma magari non è fondamentale per il funzionamento della ati (non so)

Come consigliate di proseguire?

Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro, ditemi se serve che posti altre cose

----------

## ago

Prova a tenere entrambi, e metti in blacklist DRM, in modo da non essere mai caricato.

----------

## Climber

grazie, ora provo.

posterò qui eventuali ulteriori problemi relativi alla guida http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fglrx

----------

## Climber

Ho messo DRM in blacklist e non ho riscontrato problemi. Sono andato avanti con la guida http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fglrx e ho dato

```
aticonfig --initial
```

ho generato il novo xorg.conf ma all'avvio non parte la grafica. 

Di seguito posto lo xorg.conf generato da aticonfig --initial

#Section "Device"

#        ### Available Driver options are:-

#        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

#        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

#        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

#        ### [arg]: arg optional

#        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]

#        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]

#        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]

#	Identifier  "Card1"

#	Driver      "vesa"

#	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

#EndSection

#Section "Device"

#        ### Available Driver options are:-

#        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

#        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

#        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

#        ### [arg]: arg optional

#        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]

#        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]

#        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]

#	Identifier  "Card2"

#	Driver      "vesa"

#	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#	Identifier "Screen1"

#	Device     "Card1"

#	Monitor    "Monitor1"

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     1

#	EndSubSection

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     4

#	EndSubSection

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     8

#	EndSubSection

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     15

#	EndSubSection

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     16

#	EndSubSection

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     24

#	EndSubSection

#EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#	Identifier "Screen2"

#	Device     "Card2"

#	Monitor    "Monitor2"

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     1

#	EndSubSection

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     4

#	EndSubSection

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     8

#	EndSubSection

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     15

#	EndSubSection

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     16

#	EndSubSection

#	SubSection "Display"

#		Viewport   0 0

#		Depth     24

#	EndSubSection

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

#	Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

#	Screen      2  "Screen2" RightOf "Screen1"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "dri2"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option	    "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor1"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor2"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

	Option	    "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# [<str>]

        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        #Option     "FallbackDebug"      	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Tiling"             	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "LinearFramebuffer"  	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Shadow"             	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"    	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMC"               	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"    	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"  	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"   	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugWait"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "HotPlug"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "RelaxedFencing"     	# [<bool>]

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "intel"

	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

	Driver      "fglrx"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     1

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     4

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     15

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Ditemi se può servire altro

----------

## ago

Direi il log di X: 

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## Climber

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    86.162] (EE) this is a Muxless PX A+I platform, we doesn't supported it
> 
> [    86.162] (EE) No devices detected.
> ...

 

Mi sa che il problema è che quello che sto cercando di fare necessita che il sistema parta con la scheda ATI mentre il mio computer si avvia con l'INTEL.

Penso che questa guida https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-909802-start-0.html risolva il problema ma il link allo script non funziona (a quanto pare en.gentoo-wiki.com è down). Appena ho tempo proverò a seguire le istruzioni riportate nell'HOWTO e posterò i risultati

----------

